# Going camping in Caspers Wilderness Park, what should I look for?



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi I'm going camping in Caspers and I'd like to know what to look for.

Thx,

Vinegaroonie


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 8, 2013)

That's actually a nice place to hunt.  Just look around, best time to see critters is at night.


   Get a flashlight and a UV flashlight, and you'll definitely find scorpions.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 8, 2013)

Thx. I was hoping to find some scorps


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 9, 2013)

One more thing-  exercise caution, and move carefully.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 10, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> One more thing-  exercise caution, and move carefully.


for the dreaded helleri roam these lands upon which the careless walk.... For only the fool not look the path the feet travel. One swift prick of the helleri and transformation ensues. First, goes the affected limb... swollen and grotesque... then it takes over the rest of the body, only to render you.......... a hospital bill...... or a leper.... you choose.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 11, 2013)

Lovely. Just lovely.


----------

